# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  >  GTS 250 VS GTS 450

## rustorkan

Что лучше взять для таких игр, как World of Tanks, Dota 2, CS:GO, RUST?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## olejah

Рекомендую GTS 450. Старенькая уже, конечно, но должна потянуть.

----------

